
Why someone is offering to buy your disabled private SSH key - teh
https://twitter.com/kumbunterland/status/1231331445328826368
======
londons_explore
Claim your HNS coins, and _then_ accept this offer of $50?

------
webmobdev
\- [https://github.com/handshake-org/hs-airdrop](https://github.com/handshake-
org/hs-airdrop) \- [https://handshake.org/](https://handshake.org/)

The subject was beyond me but apparently you can somehow get 4,246.994314 HNS
coins which can be somehow be traded for $300.

------
NieDzejkob
I got quite excited about this, but it turns out that the data used is from
about a year ago - 2019-02-04, and not this year's February.

